# Cheap and easy short protection for your DCC layout



## RonsTrainsNThings (Jun 9, 2017)

Before you spend $$$ on circuit breakers and extra high-tech equipment, here is a very easy and inexpensive way of managing short circuits on your DCC equipped layout that protects your locomotives and your DCC system as well as confines shorts to one district without shutting down your entire layout. I have been using this method for 15 years and it has worked great. Check it out and give it a try.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Any YouTube link?All there is is a black screen to comment.....


----------

